# SSL von RapidSSL zeigt aber immer Selbstsigniertes an!



## seiya (16. Nov. 2009)

Wir haben uns entschlossen von PLESK auf ISPConfig 3 zu wechseln und haben auch schon alles erledigt.

Das einzige problem was wir bislang noch haben ist das wir unsere RapidSSL Zertifikate zwar via ISPConfig einfügen können, jedoch wird immer nuch das standart selbstsignierte Zertifikat angezeigt.

Wisst ihr vielleicht woran das Liegt das ISPConfig die SSL Zertifikate nicht annimmt? 

Zur 2ten Frage:
Benötigt man pro SSL Cert eine IP oder kann man mehrere SSL Cert pro IP laufen lassen?

Wir haben 2 IPs am Rechner und davon sollte eines selbstsigniert sein und das andere eben von RapidSSL.

Hoffe jemand kann hier helfen.

System: Debian 5, ISPConfig 3.0.16 - Installiert nach den vorgaben der Doku "Perfekter Server für ISPConfig"
Vielen dank schonmal 

Lg,
Rene


----------



## dexcom (17. Nov. 2009)

Hi All,

möchte mich meinem Vorredner anschließen... Ähnliche Situation bei mir. ISPConfig 2 und 90 Tage Zertifikat von Comodo.

Web20 hat hacken bei SSL. Zertifikat erzeugt. Erzeugtes Zertifikat per Copy&Paste bei Comodo in die WebGui eingefügt. ZIP Datei mit 2 Dateien zurückerhalten. (www_domain_de.ca-bundle und www_domaim_de.crt)

Den Inhalt von www_domaim_de.crt in ISPConfig eingefügt und Zertifikat Speichern ausgewählt und dann auf Speichern.

Habe schon sämtliche Anleitungen durchprobiert. Nix geht... Es wird immer das selbstsignierte Zertifikat herangezogen.

Habe keinen Plan mehr was ich noch tun könnte. Irgendwelche Ideen, Anregungen?

cu

dexcom


----------



## Till (17. Nov. 2009)

1) Start mal den apache neu.
2) Schließ mal alle browser fenster und öffne dann den webbrowser neu.



> Benötigt man pro SSL Cert eine IP oder kann man mehrere SSL Cert pro IP laufen lassen?


Du benötigst eine IP pro SSL Cer, steht auch in der Spezifikation des SSL Protokolls bzw. der apache Doku.


----------



## dexcom (17. Nov. 2009)

OK... Nachdem ich den Apache neu gestartet hatte, habe ich bemerkt dass er nicht mehr mag. Ins error.log des Web's gesehen und folgende Meldung gesehen.

"SSL Library Error: 185073780 error:0B080074:x509 certificate routines:X509_check_private_key:key values mismatch"

Aha... Zuviel rumgespielt... Zu oft ein Zertifikat erzeugt u.s.w. Da passt nichts mehr (

Ein neues Zertifikat muss her... Der Support von Comundo wollte mein Zertifikat nicht löschen, denn es würde ja eh nach 90 Tagen auslaufen und gelöscht werden. Nagut... Dann halt nicht...

Dann habe ich rapidssl angesurft und mir ein neues 30 Tage Testzertifikat geholt. In der Gui des Web's eingefügt und gespeichert. Ein 
	
	



```
#/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```
 durchgeführt. In das error.log gesehen... Alles OK. Und siehe da es funktioniert )

Jetzt wäre noch ein Zertifikat für den ISPConfig Login feinerlein... Ist ja ein anderer Apache und sollte daher doch auch mit einem Zertifikat versehen werden können. Aber da mach ich vorher noch eine Sicherung mit Acronis )

cu

G-e-r-d


----------



## seiya (17. Nov. 2009)

ok problem gefixxt. lag am Zertifikat , mittels den Testzertifikaten konnte ich dies ausfindig machen. 

Vielen dank schonmal für die Infos hier


----------

